# Apollo Vonkara White Wolf



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

Assorted ages from oldest to youngest! Nothing really "pretty" or groomed. Just every day life. Apollo is going to have his hip and elbow scores done soon! I can't believe he is already a year and four months already! We are currently in Engalnd but will be importing him into America when we move! He is more like our son than our dog. We have had so much support from his Breeder, Melanie from Vonkara German Shepherds in Kent. What she is doing there is great and our big man here is proof of great breeding. Brilliant family companion and has been healthy as a horse. Next project is his International Therapy Dog test! Wish us luck!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

He is absolutely stunning! The 6th picture looks like hugging a small polar bear. Too cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

MiaMoo said:


> He is absolutely stunning! The 6th picture looks like hugging a small polar bear. Too cute.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, Mia! I will be getting him groomed up for some professional pics and will post them on the critique my dog thread! I really hope he is pleasing to those who love the flat back, long coat, white shepherds. he is not to the standard when it comes to coat and color but he is exactly what I wanted! He comes from old English lines. Love him to death!


----------



## Richard (Apr 18, 2013)

Here all your pictures are very nice i have never seen such type of beautiful dogs before .Thanks for your sharing these picture.Hope you will update us form such type of interesting and marvelous picture in future.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Awesome pictures hes gorgeous


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Gotta love em*

As always, pics of GSDs are awsome. Love the coat. (On the dog of course)


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

He's beautiful...


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

Richard said:


> Here all your pictures are very nice i have never seen such type of beautiful dogs before .Thanks for your sharing these picture.Hope you will update us form such type of interesting and marvelous picture in future.


I will! Thank you so much!

Thank you for all the nice comments guys and gals!  Happy to share! He is a joy for us!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Another WGSD!!!! He's gorgeous! I don't critique, but I'm sure he's perfect.


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

Shaolin said:


> Another WGSD!!!! He's gorgeous! I don't critique, but I'm sure he's perfect.


Thank you Shaolin! Are you having a blast in that "wgsd is not a gsd" forum thread too? haha!  

Thank you!!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I wouldn't care if my dog was called an Albino Kenyan Mole Dog. He is what he is. I respect Mrs. K and her position; she's very intelligent and comes from a very long line of very well respected breeders. I can respect her position (and I do) without liking it. 

But your WGSD is beautiful. Good luck on the ITD test. I was looking over the requirements today and Finn is just too vocal for it I think. I posted a picture of him in the April Photo Contest thread if you want to see what he looks like.


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

Exactly!


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

Shaolin said:


> I wouldn't care if my dog was called an Albino Kenyan Mole Dog. He is what he is. I respect Mrs. K and her position; she's very intelligent and comes from a very long line of very well respected breeders. I can respect her position (and I do) without liking it.
> 
> But your WGSD is beautiful. Good luck on the ITD test. I was looking over the requirements today and Finn is just too vocal for it I think. I posted a picture of him in the April Photo Contest thread if you want to see what he looks like.


He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Shaolin said:


> I wouldn't care if my dog was called an Albino Kenyan Mole Dog. He is what he is. I respect Mrs. K and her position; she's very intelligent and comes from a very long line of very well respected breeders. I can respect her position (and I do) without liking it.
> 
> But your WGSD is beautiful. Good luck on the ITD test. I was looking over the requirements today and Finn is just too vocal for it I think. I posted a picture of him in the April Photo Contest thread if you want to see what he looks like.


Can I please start calling my dog an albino Kenyan mole dog? 

Also, TAResley, beautiful pup. I love the long coats (Fleury's is short). Good luck on the exam also.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

He looks like the boy version of Scarlett when she is all groomed up and looking her best.  He's beautiful!!


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

jessac said:


> Can I please start calling my dog an albino Kenyan mole dog?
> 
> Also, TAResley, beautiful pup. I love the long coats (Fleury's is short). Good luck on the exam also.



I just realized how amazing that sounded. LOL! Ah great now I'm going to call Apollo my little Kenyan Mole Rat. FFS. u_u


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

Scarlettsmom said:


> He looks like the boy version of Scarlett when she is all groomed up and looking her best.  He's beautiful!!



She looks adorable!!! awwww!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful boy, looks so clean


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> beautiful boy, looks so clean



I wish he was clean! He is always a mess. I brush him every other day and he still looks like a ragdoll. English weather is murder on white dogs with long coats! Thank you for the complement!!!


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

Uhg titled this wrong! His reg. name is Vonkara's Apollo White Wolf. No idea what I was thinking!


----------

